# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  سيد الملاح والسمسمية ( عبد الكريم عبد المنعم الدروي )

## alderwy

الكحك 
أنشأت مصانع في داري
تنتج كحكاً بالقنطار
أنا لست غنياً ياسادة 
لكن امرأتي كالعادة 
عجنت أردباً وزيادة
للكحك ولست بفشار
***************
أدخل بيتي فأرى الصالة 
ملأت بدقيق ونخاله 
وحريم فيها شغالة 
بأياد مثل المنشار
************
************
عن الجيران 
**********
أعطوا الشرطة عنواني 
تنقذني من جيراني
هم يستلفونا وينسونا 
ملحاً كسبرةً كمونا
**************
**************
مع تحياتي 
الدروي
وقريباً نتابع

----------

